# ED injections/infusions on inpatient bill



## pamtc2000 (Jul 26, 2010)

I need clarification as to whether or not injections and/or infusions in the ED are coded and billed on the inpatient bill (UB-04) when the patient is admitted as a inpatient (not observation). I have been told that they are not, since Medicare pays inpatient claims by the DRG.


----------

